# Everybody has an alter ego personality they can use



## NothingHere (Apr 18, 2013)

*Please delete*

Please delete


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I would love to see some of these types become their alter ego for a while. ESFP becomes ISTJ, INFP becomes ESFJ, INTJ becomes ENFP...:laughing:

Just wondering, how'd you come up with this theory?


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

sniperpanda said:


> This is my own theory that I came up with to explain some inconsistencies I saw in some successful personality types.
> 
> Your alter ego personality has the opposite function orientation of your dominant function. So if your dominant function is Si then your alter ego personality would have Se as the dominant function. The rest of your function's orientations stay the same. So if you are an ISTJ your alter ego personality would be ESFP. I'm an ISTP my alter ego personality is ENTJ. You can bring out your alter ego personality with practice but some people can already use their alter ego personality naturally. The way I'm learning to use my alter ego personality is by mentally suppressing my dominant function Ti and learning to interact with the world with Te instead.


I'm inclined to see this(unless its just that I have some slight personality disorder). 

My normal functioning tends to vary a lot with mood, health, etc. To the point where I can honestly believe things one day and the next day I will not, for no other reason that my base perception has changed. I will think something one day, have a period of believing the opposite, and come back around two years later to the original conception.

Kind of like the notion that everybody's got skeletons in their closet. Who they are during the day is not who they are at night, Dr.Jekyll is not Mr. Hide, and so on.

Look at dissociative personality disorder, might be connected mechanism-wise but in different scale.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l don't see myself as ISFJish but l've turned off certain traits and taken on ones that aren't really mine depending on circumstances.

Around certain people, l don't want to seem like someone they can really open to. Naturally, people will tell me almost anything and it's probably obvious that l'm comfortable with all sorts of different people but sometimes, l just don't want to be.

l'm going to say the mode l take on when l don't want a person figuring me out is xSTPish.


----------



## NothingHere (Apr 18, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I think you're taking Beebe way too literarily...


----------



## NothingHere (Apr 18, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

sniperpanda said:


> It was just a hint for what I was looking for. The end result is the same.


Actually, it's not. But whatever.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Your alter ego is doubtfully another type, but rather has an exaggerated or stereotypical mannerism.


----------



## NothingHere (Apr 18, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

My alter-ego is Batman.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

sniperpanda said:


> This is my own theory that I came up with to explain some inconsistencies I saw in some successful personality types.
> 
> Your alter ego personality has the opposite function orientation of your dominant function. So if your dominant function is Si then your alter ego personality would have Se as the dominant function. The rest of your function's orientations stay the same. So if you are an ISTJ your alter ego personality would be ESFP. I'm an ISTP my alter ego personality is ENTJ. You can bring out your alter ego personality with practice but some people can already use their alter ego personality naturally. The way I'm learning to use my alter ego personality is by mentally suppressing my dominant function Ti and learning to interact with the world with Te instead.


----------



## Crueltea (May 31, 2013)

I think it's funny that it's the introverts creating extroverted alter-egos lol


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

sniperpanda said:


> If you guys could stop focusing on me and disprove the theory instead that would be great. The theory can stand by itself it doesn't need me.
> 
> Also random thought about bill gates being an INTJ. Maybe the reason why bill gates has become such a hardcore philanthropist now is because he's tapping into his ENFP side. Just a thought.


Your: one's (used to indicate that one belonging to oneself or to any person): The consulate is your best source of information. As you go down the hill, the library is on your left.
Your: belonging to or associated with any person in general: the sight is enough to break your heart

It wasn't aimed at you as a person. It was aimed at the idea that a person's alter ego would have another personality type as the person would still process information the same way as when the alter ego isn't active and thus the person would be the same type all the time.


----------



## NothingHere (Apr 18, 2013)

*Sigh* It wasn't even worth posting. I give you guys pure gold but you don't even know what you are looking at. It's just beyond you guys you can't even process it. All I get is defensiveness and jealousy and small mindedness. I'm not here to babysit. I deleted my post. I'm gone peace out.


----------

